# large sidewalk snow removal bids



## Ziob34

every once in a while the larger businesses or towns put out bids for large stretches of sidewalks (sometimes 1/4 mile stretches or longer)....typically we stay away from them as it seems like more hassle than profit (maybe i'm wrong). Just curious how you guys bid these jobs (by the hour, cost per foot etc).


----------



## Antlerart06

Ziob34;1576374 said:


> every once in a while the larger businesses or towns put out bids for large stretches of sidewalks (sometimes 1/4 mile stretches or longer)....typically we stay away from them as it seems like more hassle than profit (maybe i'm wrong). Just curious how you guys bid these jobs (by the hour, cost per foot etc).


There is good money in walks if you have a good crew to do it Most people dont like hard cold labor 
I been bidding close to $20 for every 100ft with 1'' trigger anything less is Icemelt treatment I win some some I dont
This year the route takes about 7 hrs with 1 guy I use to run 2 man crew but I put a spreader on the ATV and that saves time You can plow and treat at same time
If snow falls at 6am my plow drivers carry a shovel to help on short walks

I was like you it was a hassle But more people wanting that service done So I started doing them Not many companies offer that service

I pay my walk guy more then truck drivers Funny part is the drivers dont complain


----------



## dodgesprt00

I had the same question, my local city just put out a bid for sidewalks on 170 city lots. They average around 45 feet each. the only problem is there grouped at a max of 5 together and spread all over town. I don't usually like to bid sidewalks but i need something for a few guys to do but don't have any idea how to bid it. Would I be better off to plan on purchasing a ATV with plow?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

You could do very well with a gator or a tool cat fitted up for the job with a plow,blower or a broom on the front and a spreader in the back.. As they can be driven a few miles site to site. Expensive but efficient.


----------



## jeff45

i do the majority of the sidewalks in my city with two asv rc30 skidsteers. we are paid by the hour.


----------



## Flawless440

We are doing more sidewalks at apartments more this year than ever.. Avg 100 man hrs for a 2-4" event, charge $30 per man hour, sub them all out for $20 for snow blowers, $15 for guys with shovels. Got some good guys. Manage to make a little coin of them. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ziob34

seems more money in staying in your truck and picking up a few more driveways unless the sidewalks are very long.....or grouped together so you can get a few in one shot. i passed a while back on some sidewalks that were long stretches on was almost a mile long......probably would make a little coin throwing a reliable guy and machine on them by the hour otherwise sounds better to bid by the job.


----------



## JimMarshall

We bought a GMC Canyon with a 6' plow and a Reese hitch style western spreader for big walks like that. We price per occurance.


----------



## Ziob34

$30ish per hour seems cheap......say you had a long stretch in town that took 2 guys 5 hours with snow blowers shovels... your only getting around $300...you can pick up a couple driveways and make that in an hour and don't have to pay your employees the workmans comp etc.......unless you already have them on the books for the winter then i guess its good busy work for them.


----------



## Antlerart06

Ziob34;1583956 said:


> $30ish per hour seems cheap......say you had a long stretch in town that took 2 guys 5 hours with snow blowers shovels... your only getting around $300...you can pick up a couple driveways and make that in an hour and don't have to pay your employees the workmans comp etc.......unless you already have them on the books for the winter then i guess its good busy work for them.


Sidewalks I only do it by the job Hourly rate you cant make anything on walks
I make good money on my Ice treatment 80% time my guy can plow and treat at same time Its a Big time saver
I bid by the job my hourly rate comes out to be around 75-80 per hour Be no way I get that on a hourly job for a ATV
One day we had Ice sidewalk route took 3hrs My route is pretty tight not much travel time
I made 900 in 3hrs
$45 guy wage
Icemelt $300
Profit of $555 to pay for gas and Ins
I can live with this


----------



## JimMarshall

Antlerart06;1584060 said:


> Sidewalks I only do it by the job Hourly rate you cant make anything on walks
> I make good money on my Ice treatment 80% time my guy can plow and treat at same time Its a Big time saver
> I bid by the job my hourly rate comes out to be around 75-80 per hour Be no way I get that on a hourly job for a ATV
> One day we had Ice sidewalk route took 3hrs My route is pretty tight not much travel time
> I made 900 in 3hrs
> $45 guy wage
> Icemelt $300
> Profit of $555 to pay for gas and Ins
> I can live with this


Gas and insurance can take a heck of a chunk. Don't forget other overhead..... Phone, electric, heat... And don't forget income taxes!


----------



## dodgesprt00

Well i got the city sidewalks, 170 lots for $1950 per time. Took 5 guys roughly 10 hours to clean after a two day storm(6") and two days of foot traffic. So $1000 is labor and $52 in salt, i made just under $900. Now since i have this contract till 2014 i really got to figure out what i'm going to buy because i'm not paying five guys to drive around all night and hand shovel sidewalks. But it worked for the one time i will probably have to do it this year.


----------



## wislxer

dodgesprt00;1617413 said:


> Now since i have this contract till 2014 i really got to figure out what i'm going to buy .


Boom:


----------



## Mr.Markus

wislxer;1617435 said:


> Boom:


Some one needs to teach that guy how to blow through a cleaned out apron without leaving a mess for someone to reclean. It's a power shute for a reason. That always bugs me....our town does the same thing.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Antlerart06;1576411 said:


> There is good money in walks if you have a good crew to do it Most people dont like hard cold labor
> I been bidding close to $20 for every 100ft with 1'' trigger anything less is Icemelt treatment I win some some I dont
> This year the route takes about 7 hrs with 1 guy I use to run 2 man crew but I put a spreader on the ATV and that saves time You can plow and treat at same time
> If snow falls at 6am my plow drivers carry a shovel to help on short walks
> 
> I was like you it was a hassle But more people wanting that service done So I started doing them Not many companies offer that service
> 
> I pay my walk guy more then truck drivers Funny part is the drivers dont complain





Antlerart06;1584060 said:


> Sidewalks I only do it by the job Hourly rate you cant make anything on walks
> I make good money on my Ice treatment 80% time my guy can plow and treat at same time Its a Big time saver
> I bid by the job my hourly rate comes out to be around 75-80 per hour Be no way I get that on a hourly job for a ATV
> One day we had Ice sidewalk route took 3hrs My route is pretty tight not much travel time
> I made 900 in 3hrs
> $45 guy wage
> Icemelt $300
> Profit of $555 to pay for gas and Ins
> I can live with this


Not to be a azz but you should at the very least, try to use some punctuation when you type stuff out. I feel like I'm reading something a 10-12 year old is typing.


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1617816 said:


> Not to be a azz but you should at the very least, try to use some punctuation when you type stuff out. I feel like I'm reading something a 10-12 year old is typing.


Then don't read it or comment on it


----------



## Antlerart06

JimMarshall;1584438 said:


> Gas and insurance can take a heck of a chunk. Don't forget other overhead..... Phone, electric, heat... And don't forget income taxes!


The other over head gets paid from all the work Spreader out 365 days a year very small % off each job adds up


----------

